# Snowboarding helmet camera mount?



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

i have a camera and dont feel like paying 300-400 dollars on a go pro. waterproofing is not an issue, but i was wondering if anyone else is in my situation, or has a mount for a camera already, but please give me some ideas thanks


----------



## cdrakep (Mar 29, 2011)

I just picked up a contour HD for 150 bucks on amazon, came with mounts...


----------



## Medsheppard (Oct 31, 2013)

*Helmet camera mount*

I have the same problem and found that camera demon works well, its a helmet camera mount you can use on any helmet with any camera, although its not much good on vented cycle helmets. Works well for my snowboard helmet though, I use a Sony TX20 with it, as good as gopro easily.





Rossbobs said:


> i have a camera and dont feel like paying 300-400 dollars on a go pro. waterproofing is not an issue, but i was wondering if anyone else is in my situation, or has a mount for a camera already, but please give me some ideas thanks


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Rossbobs said:


> i have a camera and dont feel like paying 300-400 dollars on a go pro. waterproofing is not an issue, but i was wondering if anyone else is in my situation, or has a mount for a camera already, but please give me some ideas thanks


He bud,

if your camera has the ability to attach to tripods/monopods you can just grab a monopod and use it like the shots with the gopro poles.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

this is all i imagine


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I got one of the Drift HD goggle mounts, and their Universal clip. Suits cameras that have a tripod thread on the side (i.e. JVC Adixxion), and the universal clip makes it super simple to clip the camera in and out. The goggle strap part itself can be attached to the goggle strap really easily, meaning you can easily give it to a friend or (reluctant) wife for some follow shots. Yet it doesnt come off, even in yardsale style stacks.

It wasnt all that cheap considering its just a bit of ABS, but its miles ahead of what JVC includes with their camera, and ease of use is right up there.


----------

